# Batch converting Giga sounds



## Chris T (Jun 12, 2013)

In Kontakt 5 I'm trying to batch-convert LARGE folders of Gigastudio instruments/samples (GS1, 2 and 3). The entire library is 300GB+, but I'm already doing it in smaller batches. I tried a 4GB folder, but it only converted some of the Instrs - about half. No idea why - seemed like a random selection.

I then tried a much smaller subfolder (60MB) and the 13 folders of instruments contained therein seemed to all convert ok.

When converting, my source is one drive and my destination is a completely different drive.

Problem is, if I were to convert EACH small subfolder it would take me weeks (as there are thousands of them - all arranged by secion/library etc). It seems like perhaps this is an issue with Kontakt 5 handling LARGE batch conversions. 

Also, some of the libraries were not from 'original' CDs etc, so their folder structure might have been changed on my old PC. Could this be the issue?... 

Has anyone else had problems converting Giga sounds to Kontakt 5?

Thanks!


----------



## Chris T (Jun 12, 2013)

Also, when Kontakt asks for Instrument/Sample Destination folders, I assume this doesn't have to be the exact same folder structure as the source (Giga) folders. So long as the samples are there, Kontakt will be able to find them when I load the instrument, right? I assume this shouldn't affect the sample conversion process....


----------



## dgburns (Jun 12, 2013)

don't the giga files have the audio embedded inside?should just be able to point to the folders that have the giga files.

I suspect that Translator from Chicken systems is the software that is "under the hood" in Kontakt doing the batch conversions.I have never personally had the greatest luck batch converting from konakt if the giga files were not set up a certain way when they were made.

I have had good luck using CDxtract to export large numbers of giga to kontakt,but this was a while back.Translator from Chicken systems is more complex,but you might want to look at that also.some things that might snag the conversion-weird naming conventions that have illegal characters,or maybe patches that use similar audio files,where the convert process only converts the file once.

and gsi files,or performance files can't be converted as far as I know.anyway,hope this helps.


----------



## Chris T (Jun 13, 2013)

Yes thanks. I'm starting to understand how the batch converter works. I guess it just gets hiccuped when there's a weird filename etc.

I don't need the sophistication of the Chicken Systems - just need to convert the basic sounds and keyswitches. Working through it now!...


----------



## wst3 (Jun 13, 2013)

I've spent far too many hours using both Translator and the internal converter (which is a scaled down version of Translator) to convert Giga libraries to Kontakt.

If the original library does not take advantage of a lot of the GS programming tricks then the translation is pretty straight forward, and it works, except you will likely need to re-do the key switching assignments. Not sure why, but it seldom uses sensible keys for switching.

However, most of my 'prized' GS libraries simply do not translate well... but not for lack of trying<G>.

Examples would include the Scarbee basses, the Seyer bass, and GOS. I've just never been happy with the results of the translations.

However, almost all the smaller libraries translated well. In some cases the developer provided the "NKI" files, so no translation was required - SampleTekk provides them for free, I don't remember who else did.

If you have specific libraries that you'd like to translate perhaps you can list them here, and if folks have had success they can share their secrets.

Good luck!


----------



## synthetic (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah the giga translation works about 25% of the time in my experience. And even then its way too bright. And if there is any tricky programming then forget it.


----------



## Chris T (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys.

I'm actually thinking about trying G-player for these Giga sounds instead of using the converted Kontakt versions.

Anybody like/dislike G-Player?...


----------



## mk282 (Jun 16, 2013)

G-Player is your best bet.


----------

